# Digital Theatre's



## Hugo (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been enjoying watching the Berliner Philharmoniker on their digital concert hall https://www.digitalconcerthall.com where you can watch live performances or their archive of performances. It's a pay for view service.

I have been very happy with the service and the quality of the video / audio is excellent. The only issue I have it's exclusive to the Berliner. I was hoping for a service of similar quality that would provide access to a lot more orchestras and live opera performances etc.

Can anyone reccomend any other services?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I use Youtube for live performances. Best of all, no subscription fees .


----------

